# How is everyone making out?



## tmacier (Oct 1, 2011)

With less than four weeks to go how are you all making out?

You should be spending nearly every day preparing at this phase and maybe all day once or twice a week.

Tim


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Playing games today.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm actually super burned out at this point (starting studying in March/April) so the only thing I'm really doing is taking/retaking practice tests on the weekends.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 7, 2011)

Im on target. Getting more confident every day and trying not to bet burnt out. I'd initially asked for two weeks off prior to the exam for add'l study time but that seems excessive at this point. I'll probably reduce it to 1 or 1.5 weeks.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 7, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> Im on target. Getting more confident every day and trying not to bet burnt out.	I'd initially asked for two weeks off prior to the exam for add'l study time but that seems excessive at this point. I'll probably reduce it to 1 or 1.5 weeks.


How long have you been studying for?


----------



## tmacier (Oct 8, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> I'd initially asked for two weeks off prior to the exam for add'l study time but that seems excessive at this point. I'll probably reduce it to 1 or 1.5 weeks.


I worked half days the three weeks before the exam.

Basically after lunch I shut my office door and studied until 5pm.

Keep at it guys!

Tim


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 8, 2011)

How early did you start studying? That would just burn me out! I did the Lindeburg full test today and now I just plan to do the NCEES full HVAC, NCEES T+F depth, and 6MS one more time each between now and the test. Throw in some random MERM MD and 6MS MD problems and I'm done. If I tried to cram every day for half a day for the next 3 weeks I think I would just be too stressed out by test time!


----------



## tmacier (Oct 9, 2011)

I had to take it twice - both times I started studying three months before the exam.

It certainly sounds like you are on the right track. Just keep working those problems and know your referances!

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 9, 2011)

I put in 6 weeks for the April exam but never registered. I began studying again sometime in July. I was feeling pretty confident until today. I tried to take the Lindburg practice exam and it kicked my ass so bad I had to quit timing myself and just started solving problems. Perhaps I'll take those two weeks off prior to the exam after all.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 9, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> I put in 6 weeks for the April exam but never registered. I began studying again sometime in July. I was feeling pretty confident until today. I tried to take the Lindburg practice exam and it kicked my ass so bad I had to quit timing myself and just started solving problems. Perhaps I'll take those two weeks off prior to the exam after all.


Which depth are you taking again? I know you've said on here but I forgot. The Lindeburg exam is definitely more difficult than all the others and especially so on the morning portion I think.



tmacier said:


> I had to take it twice - both times I started studying three months before the exam.
> 
> It certainly sounds like you are on the right track. Just keep working those problems and know your referances!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 9, 2011)

T/F. Yea I just finished the morning portion and I'm calling it a day.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 9, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> T/F. Yea I just finished the morning portion and I'm calling it a day.


I wouldn't worry too much about the morning portion. I struggled with that some as well and had to guess on several machine design related problems. I did finish with 27/40 correct after 4 hours on the morning but that number definitely included a handful of guesses that went in my favor. However, I then went on to finish the afternoon early and get 33/40 correct (and half the problems I missed I actually did correctly but made a small error). Based on people I have talked to and the NCEES practice exam, I really feel than the Lindeburg morning portion is an order of magnitude harder than the real morning portion (I hope I'm right  )


----------



## tmacier (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep working those Lindeburg problems, while they may be more difficult they do teach you valuable tools and expose you to new problems.

I worked all the ones I could get my hands on, over and over and over. Time will be your enemy on this exam so you need to get to the point were you see a problem and know right were to go to solve it, or you see it and think you might be able to solve it, or you see a problem and know you have no chance -

Tim


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 10, 2011)

yea... I liked the problems but trying to do them under time constraint was killing me. I'll keep working on them along with 6MS until its routine


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 12, 2011)

I had a less-than convenient lead-in to the exam. We just moved from NY to CA. With all the apartment hunting, moving, packing/unpacking, I was just too distracted to start when I should have. So I've given myself only around 5 weeks of real studying to get it all down. I'm doing around 3 hours each night, and 5-7 on weekend days. Should get in around 100-120 hours total I think. I work in pumps, so a lot of the fluids side of the T/F depth is second nature to me, but I am having a much more difficult time with the heat transfer &amp; power cycles side of things. On the breadth, I've skimmed through the MD &amp; HVAC stuff to have a reasonable understanding of the basics and get as many useful tabs down in the MERM as possible. I just started the NCEES 2001 exam last night and got through around 20 questions in good time. Found a few holes in my knowledge and understanding which has been helpful (phase/line power in motors &amp; when to use correction on a heat exchanger). Tabbing system is working very well (thanks Shaggy).

Plan for the next couple of weeks is:


Complete 2001 test

Review T/F depth MERM problems again

Work SMS books (3x breadths, 1x depth)

Complete 2008 test in two timed sittings

Keep tabbin'


----------



## chaocl (Oct 12, 2011)

The Lindeburg problems are very well. The only problem is the print is too small and the space provide is not big enough. I think it is good idea that you scan those problems and make the size and space bigger to other sheets and work on there.

Bind or 3 ring folder for the NCEES problems+your answer, Lindeburg problems+your answer, and special notes(important table,and formula)

MERM - I also put tabs for important stuff showing there and the end of MERM the tables is very important ......be sure you can find your table during the exam.

Organized - make more effiency to find similar problems during the exam.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 12, 2011)

I was considering organizing a binder of 6MS, NCEES and Lindburg Practice Exam problems and solutions with the tricks highlighted. My biggest problem with the Lindburg test was the unit conversions, and obscure references. They asked about Freon 12? Am I supposed to pack data tables on Freon 12 now?


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 12, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> I was considering organizing a binder of 6MS, NCEES and Lindburg Practice Exam problems and solutions with the tricks highlighted. My biggest problem with the Lindburg test was the unit conversions, and obscure references. They asked about Freon 12? Am I supposed to pack data tables on Freon 12 now?


Freon 12 (R-12) information is found in the MERM. It is one of the two pretty common refrigerants they will probably use problems from (R-22 being the other) along with R134a and Ammonia being fair game as well. Since you are not HVAC depth though I would not worry about a chart and table for R-12...if it is on a morning problem they will almost definitely include the information needed in the problem I believe. Otherwise it is covered in a MERM appendix. If you are really worried about it, the "data tables" for all refrigerants can be entirely covered in 1 front to back sheet per refrigerant (front side being saturation table and backside being the full saturation and superheat P-h curve), all of which can be found in ASHRAE Fundamentals.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 13, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> thwlruss said:
> 
> 
> > I was considering organizing a binder of 6MS, NCEES and Lindburg Practice Exam problems and solutions with the tricks highlighted. My biggest problem with the Lindburg test was the unit conversions, and obscure references. They asked about Freon 12? Am I supposed to pack data tables on Freon 12 now?
> ...


Yeah, I was doing the T&amp;F in my PE exam and I also bring my ASHRAE fundamental.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 13, 2011)

I did not realize Freon 12 and R 12 were the same thing... now im embarrassed =)


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 13, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> I did not realize Freon 12 and R 12 were the same thing... now im embarrassed =)


not a problem! I didn't realize it until I was out of school and at work. Now you know for the test! Freon is just DuPont's brand name for the refrigerant.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 13, 2011)

ASHRAE fundamental has more than 40 gas table for different(ammonia,R-11,R-12, R-13, R-14, R-22, R-23, R-32, R-113, R-114...etc). More Qs and Ql in different place! More N,E,W,S Detla Te. More FSHG,More R value that you can find from MERM.

So that is why I think ASHRAE is very important handbook (my edition is old but still good...edition in year 1993)

Forgot to mention, because this book I jump from 50% HVAC in the AM to 100% HVAC in the AM.

The afternoon I still taking the T&amp;F because the ASHRAE fundamental might not be enough for the PM section...you might need more ASHRAEs books in different sections.


----------



## gaurav0323 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just 2 weeks for exam and just want to get over with this. I am day dreaming for result day when I will become a PE and how I am going to celebrate and eat fruits of my hard work. Guess my dreams keep me motivated. But what if I do not make it through. I have already spent more than 2000 greens, burnt midnight oil and prepared more than 400 hrs......O god please get me through. I am a role model and a brave heart in my office who's sitting to become a PE and carrying expectations is becoming really tough. Me and my wife have not gone out on weekends as I am always studying and now even she's getting frustrated, just want watch to tick to 28th.

I have solved lots of MERM problems from parctise book and also solved 6MS solutions 2X. Going to solve NCEES exam this sunday first time and lets see what my score looks like.

Best luck my brothers and god speed us all.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 13, 2011)

gaurav0323 said:


> Just 2 weeks for exam and just want to get over with this. I am day dreaming for result day when I will become a PE and how I am going to celebrate and eat fruits of my hard work. Guess my dreams keep me motivated. But what if I do not make it through. I have already spent more than 2000 greens, burnt midnight oil and prepared more than 400 hrs......O god please get me through. I am a role model and a brave heart in my office who's sitting to become a PE and carrying expectations is becoming really tough. Me and my wife have not gone out on weekends as I am always studying and now even she's getting frustrated, just want watch to tick to 28th.
> 
> I have solved lots of MERM problems from parctise book and also solved 6MS solutions 2X. Going to solve NCEES exam this sunday first time and lets see what my score looks like.
> 
> Best luck my brothers and god speed us all.


I prepare my PE exam road from Dec 2007 to Oct 2010. (close to 4 years)

Passed the PE didn't give me any good thing yet.


----------



## eselcen (Oct 16, 2011)

working on SMS Hvac and Ncess Sample exam

still making mistakes on questions


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess it just depends on _how many_ mistakes at this point. If you are still making mistakes on just a couple problems then I wouldn't stress about it - you don't need to get 100% on the exam. If you are still making mistakes to the tune of &gt;10% of the problems and it is the 3rd or 4th time you have worked through the sample test, I would try and see if there is a common thread among your mistakes. Units? Careless calculator entry? Same types of problems? Chart reading errors?


----------



## eselcen (Oct 16, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> I guess it just depends on _how many_ mistakes at this point. If you are still making mistakes on just a couple problems then I wouldn't stress about it - you don't need to get 100% on the exam. If you are still making mistakes to the tune of &gt;10% of the problems and it is the 3rd or 4th time you have worked through the sample test, I would try and see if there is a common thread among your mistakes. Units? Careless calculator entry? Same types of problems? Chart reading errors?


for ncees I have dropped to a couple of questions

but for the sms I can not overcome 1/3 of depth part as for today

I am nervous as not much time left anymore


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you understand the solutions in the back of the book, and just can't remember them while you do the test?

Or

Do you not understand/follow the solutions in the back of the book?

If you have questions this is the place to ask them!


----------



## eselcen (Oct 16, 2011)

When I look back to solutions nearly everything is OK I seem to understand

but after a couple weeks I get trapped at the very same question and it makes me sick and have to look back solution again

this became like a cycle and I dont have any "after a couple of weeks" left.

maybe I have to admit that my brain is slowing down after 30s (36 now)

I hope that they will allow solution manuals into the room in MN.

If I cannot find an answer I will look for similar questions.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 17, 2011)

Eselcen,

I was the same way with the SMS - I would approach a problem completely wrong and not become aware this approach was incorrect until deep into the problem for 20 minutes or until I looked in the back of the book.

Keep at it - tackling the more complex thermo cycles seem to always trick me.

As mentioned above, keep track of your units. Even on the simpliest problem cancel and check units - Example thinking - should the answer be "BTU's" or "BTU's/hour".

Know that conversion table at the front of the MERM in both directions.

Keep going - you are down to days now!

Tim


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 17, 2011)

I tried again to take the Lindberg Practice Exam this weekend and fell flat on my face. It's not that the exam is conceptually difficult but the number of unit conversions, mathematical operations, iterations, reference items, and the convoluted presentation of the questions, make the exam undoable in 8 hours, IMO. Maybe im just really slow.


----------



## eselcen (Oct 17, 2011)

jamiecta and tmacier

I thank you very much for your comments.

I guess my pass will depend on my performance on the exam date

Just hope that the questions will be similar to ncess questions not sms

and there will be no problem with my solution manuals


----------



## gaurav0323 (Oct 19, 2011)

Gents,

Last week i.e. Sunday I started working on NCEES practise exam. I adhered to 4 hours each session simulating 1 hour lunch break in between. However my score has really disappointed me. I was hardly able to score 27/40 on morning and 20/40 on evening.

Do you guys think that Ncees practise exam is like real exam or is it easier than real test.

Please advice.


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 19, 2011)

gaurav0323 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Last week i.e. Sunday I started working on NCEES practise exam. I adhered to 4 hours each session simulating 1 hour lunch break in between. However my score has really disappointed me. I was hardly able to score 27/40 on morning and 20/40 on evening.
> 
> ...


How long have you been studying? What is your depth?


----------



## tmacier (Oct 19, 2011)

gaurav0323 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Last week i.e. Sunday I started working on NCEES practise exam. I adhered to 4 hours each session simulating 1 hour lunch break in between. However my score has really disappointed me. I was hardly able to score 27/40 on morning and 20/40 on evening.
> 
> ...


To be brutally honest I do not believe that is going to cut it -

I was able to get 35 on the morning and 25 on the depth and I didnt pass the first time -

Second time I could do the morning in two hours and get 37 correct and the depth 30 in three hours -

I believe you should have been working these problems for over 2 months now - these last two weeks should just be review.

This will be the hardest exam you most likely will ever take.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 20, 2011)

Just to be clear Tim, you are saying that during preparation for your 2nd attempt at the PE you scored a 37/40 + 30/40 on the practice exam prior to the real exam correct?


----------



## gaurav0323 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I am preparing for MD depth. I have been 2X through SMS and once through Ncees practise exam. I am taking next week complete off from work. I have been preparing for last 6 months 2 hrs a day and 4 hrs roughly on weekends. Comming week I am thinking about reading through Fluids, thermal, HT on Friday thru Sunday and then working on problems from SMS starting Mon thru Wednesday. I will read Economics on thursday for half a day before resting my case.

Please advice/ any strategy you did to pass the exam.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 21, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> Just to be clear Tim, you are saying that during preparation for your 2nd attempt at the PE you scored a 37/40 + 30/40 on the practice exam prior to the real exam correct?


Correct


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 21, 2011)

cool. How similar to the real exam was the NCEES practice morning portion in difficulty? I just took the morning portion of the NCEES exam for the 2nd time and got 39 right in 2.5 hours. Of course there were probably 5-6 problems that I got right mainly from remembering studying the answer last time because I missed them so I probably shouldn't count 100% of them (mainly all machine design/materials related problems). Were the Econ problems pretty straight forward like they were on the practice exam? I still struggle with some MD stuff since that is my weak point and I didn't put a ton of emphasis on it but so far it seems like all of those problems I was able to simply look up the sections in the book and figure out how to do them.

At this point I feel like 99% of any thermo, fluids, heat transfer, or HVAC breadth-level problem they could ask on the morning section I will knock out of the park so I'm really just hoping that I can get a lot of those questions and that I'll have relatively easy machine design problems. Electrical and Econ are hit or miss. If they are as easy as the NCEES morning problems I am fine, but the Lindeburg sample exam econ and electrical problems were definitely tougher.

I think I am well-prepared, just freaking out with a week to go


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 24, 2011)

With only a few days to go, I'm feeling pretty good with where I'm at. Did pretty well on the NCEES 2001 &amp; 2008 tests. Power cycles are getting a lot better and I've got my tabs working well.

I tried out the SMS books, and the breadth questions were okay, but I threw the TF depth aside in frustration. My feeling after taking a few of their questions was that they either picked a whacky obscure subject, or worded a standard problem so poorly that the difficult part was understanding what they were asking. There was almost nothing in the power cycles section which I anticipate will be a big part of the PM exam. Can't believe they charge what they do for these little pamphlets. Definitely not up to the rest of the PPI library's standard IMO.

Anyhow, I think my knowledge is in good shape so I'm just going to try and keep my problem solving pace up there going into the exam. Tonight I'm going to take both NCEES breadth sections back-to-back, then take the two depth sections on Tuesday &amp; Wednesday. Thursday I'll be packing my gear and relaxing.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 24, 2011)

Trev said:


> With only a few days to go, I'm feeling pretty good with where I'm at. Did pretty well on the NCEES 2001 &amp; 2008 tests. Power cycles are getting a lot better and I've got my tabs working well.
> 
> I tried out the SMS books, and the breadth questions were okay, but I threw the TF depth aside in frustration. My feeling after taking a few of their questions was that they either picked a whacky obscure subject, or worded a standard problem so poorly that the difficult part was understanding what they were asking. There was almost nothing in the power cycles section which I anticipate will be a big part of the PM exam. Can't believe they charge what they do for these little pamphlets. Definitely not up to the rest of the PPI library's standard IMO.
> 
> ...


I have heard that the T&amp;F 6MS is the worst. The HVAC one was very good - probably the best practice exam tool I had outside of the NCEES 2008 test.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 24, 2011)

It was at the end of a long study session that I picked it up, so I may re-visit it with a fresh mind to see if my impression is different. But being a pump guy, there were more than a few times that I realised the author had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 24, 2011)

tmacier said:


> jamiecta said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear Tim, you are saying that during preparation for your 2nd attempt at the PE you scored a 37/40 + 30/40 on the practice exam prior to the real exam correct?
> ...


did you go over the exam to correct mistakes between your first and second attempt?

I took the exam for the first time about a month ago just to get an idea of my standing. I did not review the solutions afterwards because I wanted to simulate a fresh perspective upon retaking the test. I retook the test yesterday and scored 37/40 on the morning and 25/40 in the afternoon. I think I'm right on the edge.

now that I'm reworking the exam I realize it's not nearly as hard as it seemed. It's very hard to stay calm and focused after 6 hours of testing.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 24, 2011)

I bet I worked the NCEES exam start to finish 10 times - with full reviews after each attempt.

I worked the 6MS about the same - the MERM only 3 or 4 times.

I also worked problems from my review course online.

Good luck!


----------



## eselcen (Oct 25, 2011)

hi guys

good luck to each of you

time is up


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep. I did one last run through of NCEES HVAC+R full test, one last run through 6MS HVAC full test, reworked 6MS MD breadth, as well as cleaned up some of my notes and reference materials this past weekend. Probably about 20 hours over the weekend - I was struggling though since I am so burned out. Since Sunday I haven't thought about or looked at anything related to the test. I'm going to do 2 hours or so of some light random review problems tonight and then another hour or two Thursday and that's it.


----------



## thwlruss (Oct 26, 2011)

Yea, I've hit a wall. I did 10 hours yesterday and I'm about done. maybe a few economics problems between today and tomorrow but that's it. Besides, the binding on my MERM is falling apart. If I have to retake this exam I might have to buy another copy. Ridiculous!


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay, I'm calling it quits until the big day. Just ran through a handful of practice problems tonight and made an error on one worthy of a big note in the MERM. Was running out of juice the past couple of days, so it's time to rest and recuperate for the marathon. Putting the books away felt pretty good actually.

Gonna take the dog for a long walk, then have a beer and watch some TV.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tmacier (Oct 27, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> Since Sunday I haven't thought about anything related to the test.


I dont believe this for one minute! 

Have some comfort food for dinner tonight (I ate macaroni and cheese) - get a good nights rest - do not overdue the coffee in the morning (even getting up to use the bathroom is a distraction) - plan to arrive at the test site early - if you start getting nervous just take a deep breath -

Good luck everyone!

Tim


----------



## jamiecta (Nov 1, 2011)

I obviously can't give specifics but I will say that the NCEES practice tests were not very representative of the real thing (at least compared the test that I took) in my opinion. As I stated earlier in this thread, I flew through the NCEES practice tests in a combined 6 hours or so the first time through and made like an 85%. Without even spending time going over the answers after the first attempt, I took the same NCEES practice test again a month or so later and got a 78/80 and finished in 5 hours. I also took the Lindeburg test which most people said was supposed to be harder than the real test and scored a 33/40 on my depth portion and finished an hour early. I even took the T+F afternoon for kicks and scored in the the thigh 80s on my first attempt.

After all that I felt over-prepared going into the real exam; however, I thought the real exam was harder that expected. I utilized the full 4 hours in the afternoon. They really seemed to shy away from the kinds of questions that 6MS, NCEES, and Lindeburg focused on and put an emphasis on in their practice tests which caught me off guard at first. I think I passed and I felt ready to solve the problems they presented because of my studying but I was very surprised by the problem selection. I also had to kind of turn my head and wince to answer some of the questions because they were WAY oversimplifying problems to the point that it was confusing and easy to over-think them because the way you had to solve the problem required you to make assumptions or jump to conclusions that I wouldn't actually make at work (but I could tell - at least I thought- that is what they were wanting on the problem and it was the only way I saw to get an available answer).

I will also say that I did not feel the morning was even close to being fairly balanced between the 3 disciplines and I overheard several people saying that over lunch. Once again I think I did okay, it just took a lot of hunting through the MERM here.

Overall I answered every question and only completely guessed on 1 out of all 80. Now, I obviously probably solved several wrong  but I think I am in pretty good shape considering I got an available answer for 79 out of 80.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 1, 2011)

Took TF for the first time and, like my experience with the FE, was completely spent after around 3 hours in the afternoon, barely generating the energy to check I'd bubbled the answer I'd arrived at. I think the morning went pretty well, the afternoon certainly did not spend much time on my strengths, but I think I did enough to pass. Had a few times where my answer wasn't there, and after checking and re-checking my work I'd had to pick the closest one that wasn't quite close enough to feel confident about. Guess I'll find out in 8-10 weeks... Here's hoping for the 8, because if they miss that, the 10 is never going to happen with the holidays.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Nov 3, 2011)

Jamiecta, I also guessed on only 1 of the 80. It was in the afternoon of the Machine Design Depth.


----------



## eselcen (Nov 3, 2011)

HVAC&amp;R

ran out of time at AM portion

bubbled 8 without even reading the question

PM was definetely better for me

bubbled 3-4

I am not sure what is going to happen now

I read cut score cut off score etc and try to figure out how many correct answers are required to pass


----------



## WV_Boiler (Nov 4, 2011)

I figure that 52 is a fail, 53-54 is hold your breath, 55 is probably OK. 56 you are probably in the clear.


----------



## eselcen (Nov 10, 2011)

WV_Boiler said:


> I figure that 52 is a fail, 53-54 is hold your breath, 55 is probably OK. 56 you are probably in the clear.


I am confused. please see the link below.

http://engineerboard...pic=14532&amp;st=50

posts #57:

post #58 states that 48/80 is enough for passing

go figure???


----------



## jamiecta (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe it changes every year. Also 48/80 is extremely low...In all honesty I wouldn't want the passing score to be 48/80.

You are only picking and choosing a few posts out of that thread. There are people in that same thread who stated they got 53/80 and did NOT pass.


----------



## tmacier (Nov 10, 2011)

All -

I have been where you are right now -

Dont even bother trying to figure what you need to pass - it has been presented as being different every time - NCEES may disregard a problem or two, they may allow multiple answers, ect -

They develope a cut score, they do not tell you what it is, they will inform you of your results in a pass/fail letter.

It is my understanding that the fail letter will come with a breakdown to help you study for the next exam. This breakdown was very valuable to me on my fail as it clearly showed me the areas I was weak in.

If you fail review the breakdown and study your weak areas - if you pass celebrate!

I still cannot believe that I passed - but I do have the license hanging right in my office below my degree!

Relax for at least another six weeks.

Tim


----------



## maryannette (Nov 10, 2011)

Correct, tmacier. Not passing is not the end of the world. I passed on 4th attempt. Worrying will not change result and it's not healthy. Let it go for now and relax.


----------



## eselcen (Nov 13, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> I believe it changes every year. Also 48/80 is extremely low...In all honesty I wouldn't want the passing score to be 48/80.
> 
> You are only picking and choosing a few posts out of that thread. There are people in that same thread who stated they got 53/80 and did NOT pass.


only these guys are mechanical that is why I picked them.



tmacier said:


> All -
> 
> I have been where you are right now -
> 
> ...


I see.

If they allow multiple answers and if they disregard problems (I think there will be one in PM HVAC section or it may be my lack of understanding) then the score will change

Anyway even though it is unhealty I cannot sit back and enjoy the time

It is like waiting a reply from your first date back in your school days

I guess we only have six more weeks to wait


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 16, 2012)

jamiecta said:


> They really seemed to shy away from the kinds of questions that 6MS, NCEES, and Lindeburg focused on and put an emphasis on in *their* practice tests which caught me off guard at first.


Jamiecta: Did NCEES not administer your exam? I'm curious because you said your exam problems were not similar to the 6MS, NCEES, and MERM problems. Just wanted to clarify, as it seems most agree that the NCEES practice exams are indicative of the exam they took.

4 weeks to go until the April exam! Wooooot wooooooooot! I started taking the MERM practice exam a couple nights ago. I actually have an electronic version of the morning from an older edition of the book and then the full practice exam that goes with the most recent edition. Since most agree that the MERM test is more difficult than the NCEES and/or the real thing, my plan is to start with it and complete the NCEES exams (2001 and 2008/2010) b/t now and exam day. I have not been timing myself, just trying to work through the problems. They are a real pain in the arse and hopefully, significantly more difficult than the actual exam.

To get back at the OP,

- I finished the MERM chapters and practice problems a couple of days ago

- Spending 2-3 hrs every weeknight and about 6-8 hrs on the weekend (~20hrs/week total)

- Plan for the next four weeks is to finish the MERM practice test, 2001 NCEES and 2008 NCEES tests. Oh, I have a Kaplan practice exam as well. I might leave the 2008 NCEES test for last and use it as the simulated test (take it without looking at it before, under real time constraints).

- redo practice tests and/or practice problems to polish up any (read as: the shit ton of) weak areas

- of course, keep tabbing and getting more and more familiar with where important info is.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm working thru the last few MD chapters in the MERM companion book. I saved the MD section for last bc it's my depth area but am starting to worry ill be cutting it down to the wire to get thru all of the problems. I have been doing most of the problems for each chapter but I might just have to do a few and then go back to my weak areas later. While doing the practice problems I have also been tabbing my references. My plan is to hopefully finish up the MERM MD problems this week, then spend the next couple weeks refreshing myself on the other breadth sections and taking timed practice exams on the weekends. I have the NCEES 2001, 2008/2010 and a 3rd party exam. Hopefully 3 timed exams will help me get my speed down. Up until this point I have not been timing myself but just focusing on doing the problems correctly. I have been putting in 30-35 hours/week the past couple of months. I didn't keep track of my hours prior to February but was probably putting in about 15 hrs/week. I don't feel burned out yet but definitely feel in a constant state of tired and that time is running out. Contemplating if I should even bother with the MERM practice exam since everyone has said it is much harder than the actual exam.

I hope all this studying and lack of sleep pays off...


----------

